# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  συμπληρώματα διατροφής/πολυβιταμίνες

## ringneck

πόσες μέρες αντέχουν οι πολυβιταμίνες (υγρή μορφή) 
από τ μέρα που θα ανοιχτεί το μπουκαλάκι?

συντήρηση σε ψυγείο η θερμοκρασία δωματίου?

κάθε 12 η 24 ώρες αλλαγή το νερό?



υγ : δεν βρήκα κάποιο θέμα που να απαντάει στα ερωτήματα μου...αν υπάρχει ας διαγραφει  το post..

----------


## jk21

Συντηρηση σε ψυγειο και το δυνατον σε σκοτεινο περιβαλλον με κλειστο παντα καπακι 

σε θερμοκρασιες κατω των 30 ,εικοσιτετραωρη αλλαγη αρκει 

για υψηλοτερες καλα ειναι να αλλαζονται  ,γιατι οι βιταμινες Β ειναι και τροφη αναπτυξης βακτηριων ,ενω αλλοιωνονται με την επαφη με το φως και τη ζεστη (και καποιες αλλες εν μερει ) 


το ποσο διαρκουν απο την στιγμη που θα ανοιχτει το μπουκαλι ,εχε σχεση με το τι γραφει η ιδια η συσκευσια .Αν δεν το διευκρινιζει ,δεν ειναι τιποτα σαφες .Αν δεν υπαρχουν συντηριτικες και αντιοξειδωτικες ουσιες ως προσθετα ,δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι κρατουν μεχρι την ημερομηνια ληξης κλειστης συσκευασιας

----------

